# RivaTuner 2.24c - Deutsche Sprachdatei zum Download



## jetztaber (22. August 2009)

*Deutsche Sprachdatei für RivaTuner 2.24c*

Wer RivaTuner 2.24c bereits installiert hat, kann sich mit ExtremeGermanLocalization224c.zip die erforderliche deutsche Sprachdatei runterladen, in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit einem Doppelklick die Installation starten. Die Dateien werden danach automatisch in die richtigen Verzeichnisse entpackt. RivaTuner muss neu gestartet werden, anschließend kann die deutsche Sprache ausgewählt werden.

RivaTuner224c.zip enthält die komplette Rivatuner-Installation und die deutsche Lokalisation. Die Zip-Datei wird in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpackt und anschließend das Setup aus dem Setup-Verzeichnis gestartet. Hierbei kann gleichzeitig die deutsche Lokalisation mit installiert werden. Passend zum Thema: Der PCGH-Rivatuner-Guide (Übersicht).

Besitzer eines Core2 Prozessors können sich bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich noch das Temperatur-Plugin C2DTemp2.zip für RivaTuner downloaden. In ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und mit Doppelklick installieren. 
Aktiviert wird es dann über das Setup der Hardwareüberwachung. Im erscheinenden Fenster 'Plugins' anklicken und ein Häkchen vor C2DTemp.dll setzen. Mit OK bestätigen und dann noch die Häkchen im bereits offenen Fenster der Hardwareüberwachungseinstellungen vor die gewünschten Feinheiten machen.
Anschließend werden die Daten laufend in der Hardwareüberwachung ausgegeben und können auch in Profilen zur Auslösung von Aktionen verwendet werden.

Gleiches gilt für den K8: CpuCoreDiode.zip

Und noch einige Plugins für:
SpeedFan: SpeedFan.zip, Sf2Rt.zip, SFSharedMem.zip
G92 Temperaturüberwachung: G92.zip

Ganz neu ist das RTCore-Plugin (RealTemp). Es ist für alle Intel Core Prozessoren geeignet, also auch für den i7. Es stammt aus der 'Feder' des RealTemp Entwicklers. Und wer RealTemp noch nicht kennt, sollte das unbedingt ändern. Und hier der Link zum Mitlesen.

Hier mal ein Screenshot der überwachten Funktionen:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. August 2009)

Ich seh keinen Screen


----------



## jetztaber (24. August 2009)

Sacklzement noamol, das schaut sich tatsächlich jemand an... 

fixed


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

stimmt da is echt nix, schäm dich


----------



## Fighting_Dave (6. November 2009)

hallo jetztaber, ich hätt mal ne frage zum rivatuner.
ich hab mir den guide zum einrichten der lüftersteuerung und hardwaremonitoring angesehen aber kan hw monitoring aktivieren.

wär super wenn du mir helfen könntest

mfg dave


----------



## jetztaber (6. November 2009)

Dazu muss der Statistics Server im RT Verzeichnis unter \Tools\RTSS\RTSS.exe gestartet werden und 'Start with Windows' sollte dann auf 'on' geschaltet sein, wenn man sich Profile anlegt und benutzt. Sonst muss er jedes mal manuell gestartet werden.


----------



## Fighting_Dave (8. November 2009)

Danke für die schnelle antwort,
aber ich muss saen das es leider nicht geholfen hat.
Ich kann im Main reiter immer noch kein hw monitoring aktivieren. hatte es nicht erwähnt aber er es zeigt immer die meldung: no additional informations an. 

siehe hier:


unin eurem guide muss man das eben in diesem fenter aktivieren:
Der PCGH Rivatuner-Guide Teil 2 (Einfache Lüftersteuerung und Hardware-Monitor) - Bildergalerie - 2008/07/RivaTuner__Basiswissen__01.png

Mfg Dave


----------



## jetztaber (11. November 2009)

Ich sehe gerade, dass Du eine ATI-Grafikkarte verwendest. Der Guide bezieht sich auf Nvidia-Karten. Es ist gut möglich, dass der ATI-Treiber dieses Feature nicht unterstützt oder zulässt.


----------



## Fighting_Dave (11. November 2009)

hm nagut das wär echt schlecht. ich hab nämöich sonst nix dazu gefunden.

Nuja ich such einfach weiter.

Danke für deine Hilfe

Grüße Dave


----------



## DarkMo (11. November 2009)

klar tut er das ^^ wieso er aber bei dir fehlt *grübel* aber das die blöden tutorials alle mit nv karten gemacht sin (un meist dann noch so, das mans mit ati ned nachvollziehn kann) find ich zum brechen -.- fließt da geld von nv? 

ne aber im ernst, kann man sowas nich bitte so allgemein wie möglich halten mit anmerkungen zu "spezialfällen"? bzw halt 2 guides, wenn das einfacher wäre.


----------



## Fighting_Dave (12. November 2009)

Ja wär echt nice wenn ihr noch einen guide für ati machen könntet. Hoffe das wär möglich

Grüße Dave


----------

